# Second claim membership



## e-rider (25 Apr 2013)

It has always been the norm that you join one club (as your main club) and then if you want to go with another club for Sunday rides etc. you join that club as a second claim member.

My question:

Is it allowed/possible to join two clubs (or more) as a full member?

I ask because full members usually get more from the membership for just a few quid more, so I'd rather be a full member of both clubs.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Apr 2013)

No.


----------



## subaqua (25 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> No.


 why?


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2013)

I ask what I can do for my club, not what my club can do for me.

Some clubs may allow it others may not, some of it is more what the associations that the club belong to dictate.


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Apr 2013)

subaqua said:


> why?


 
You can only be 1st claim at one club. Much of this is dictated by affiliations and probably a large chunk of tradition. There are rules about which club name you can race under with regards to various affiliations as well.

One such affiliation (CTT) says the following about club membership:



> A rider may only be a first claim member of one club and must enter Open and Semi-open events in the name of that club. A rider who changes his club after the closing date for entries must ride in the name of the new club but is not eligible for any team award. A rider may only change his first claim club once in any calendar year.


 
I don't really see what differs from a 1st and 2nd claim membership except the name you race under tbh. Our club don't treat 1st and 2nd claim members differently!


----------



## Lee_M (26 Apr 2013)

If you race there may be rules, if you dont race I'm sure they'll be happy to take your membership fee


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Apr 2013)

That may be the case, I couldn't say for certain. But it is the "done thing" to only have one 1st claim club.

You could always to pay more than the 2nd claim fee and still be a 2nd claim member if you want to contribute financially (or need to feel like you paid the same as 1st claim members for some reason or other).


----------



## e-rider (26 Apr 2013)

I was referring to the discounts offered by the club at local shops that sponsor the club - these are only for 1st claim members - paying the extra few quid to be 1st claim would pay for itself many times over if I was getting 10% off at said shops (which I shop at)
problem is I'm already 1st claim at another club - I don't race (anymore) so don't see the problem really, I just want to do club runs with both clubs as they have different rides on diffeent days that both suit me


----------

